# I don't know if this happens to anyone else



## Kell0613 (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm not sure if I am the only one but does dp dr have you bed ridden for a bit like the existential anxiety is so much and the fear is so great that you just can't function and if so what do you do in order to get in front of it


----------



## Zpgrimm (Mar 7, 2013)

Yep! I actually spend a ton of time in bed. I pretty much only leave bed to do what is 100% necessary.


----------



## jen1017 (Dec 22, 2008)

I’m dealing with that now. I get out of bed, but like 70% of the time my brain is so caught up in existential thoughts that I can’t enjoy life.


----------



## Laurany152 (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes I do this as well. Its like I want to just run away but the only way I can do that is by staying in bed or if I do have to get out of bed I just move to my living room and space out with my eyes closed down there. At least I'm not in my bed and that thought makes me feel better but I still just don't do anything. I also have trouble taking showers. It seems to make my DP/DR worse and It just takes so much out of me to do it even though I know I should. right now I take a shower about once a week.


----------

